

Confirmed: Steve Jobs Worked on Apple Until His Last Day - adario
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2394927,00.asp

======
swombat
_Son didn't elaborate on which product Jobs discussed with Cook, but given
this new information, the speculation that next year's iPhone 5 will be Jobs'
final master stroke of product innovation now seems far more credible. You can
check out the video here._

Hardly. The incredible company that Jobs built can handle the iPhones 5, 6 and
7 just fine. The iPhone 5 is probably already being tested on the Cupertino
campus, and doesn't need any of the last 24 hours of Steve Jobs' attention.

The "next product" is more likely to be a new product category, like the iPad,
iPhone and iPod were when first announced. Based on current rumours, that
could be the "iTV" or something altogether different... What Steve Jobs was
almost certainly not fretting about on the day before he died was the iPhone
5.

As a unique visionary, I'm sure Steve Jobs was very well aware that Apple's
future for the next few years is assured, but what isn't is its future in 10,
20 years. My guess is that phone call was about a product that we'll first
hear about in a decade.

~~~
sabat
_The incredible company that Jobs built can handle the iPhones 5, 6 and 7 just
fine. The iPhone 5 is probably already being tested on the Cupertino campus,
and doesn't need any of the last 24 hours of Steve Jobs' attention._

You underestimate Steve Jobs. He was involved in all sorts of product and
marketing detail, and certainly wouldn't have wanted to fixate on his own
death when there was work to do.

~~~
swombat
I'm not suggesting he fixated on his own death - in fact, the article states
exactly the opposite. What I'm saying is, there were more important Apple
things for him to think about than the iPhone 5, and given that one of Steve
Jobs' defining characteristics was, as far as I know, his ability to focus on
_the right thing_ , I doubt he was worrying himself about the iPhone 5.

------
ljmorsillo
I appreciate passion, but I was more heartened by the reports that during the
last few years he devoted himself more to family.

~~~
technoslut
From everything I've seen of Jobs' private life, it was all about his family.
Up until the end he spent his time on the two things he loved the most: his
family and Apple.

We should all be so lucky to find a job that we love doing 'til our last
breath.

~~~
Splines
Indeed. I've heard the adage "when you're on your death bed, are you going to
wish that you spent more time in the office?" and I tend to agree with it.

It's not easy to find a job (or purpose) so great that we wish to stay on this
earth a little bit longer because of it.

------
vijaydev
The word 'Confirmed' in the title makes me cringe.

~~~
sabat
Should really be 'Report:'.

------
mdwe
Isn't it far more likely that the meeting was about jobs' health, and the
least suspicious story to tell a business partner to avoid speculation would
be to say it is a meeting about the next iPhone?

~~~
sabat
Unlikely that Steve would have wanted to sit around and kvetch about his
health. He probably did want to talk about the iPhone 5.

~~~
chc
I think the idea is less of kvetching and more like, "OK, I think this is it.
Here's some final advice."

------
snorkel
Sounds like someone wants to put "Blessed by Steve Jobs" stickers on upcoming
products.

------
meric
"Son didn't elaborate on which product Jobs discussed with Cook, but given
this new information, the speculation that next year's iPhone 5 will be Jobs'
final master stroke of product innovation now seems far more credible. " :(

------
0x12
Whoever wrote this doesn't like Apple much.

After all it paints a picture that Apple could not run itself without Steve
even for a single day right up to the day he died.

------
Mordor
Call me cynical, but they can't keep claiming Jobs designed all their future
products forever.

------
easy_rider
wow...seriously wow... Just stop posting these articles

